# Things to be considered in the maintenance of a tropical aquarium



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

feel free to add to this! just thought it might help people... this is all my own work.

Things to be considered in the maintenance of a tropical aquarium

	The smaller the aquarium, the more maintenance that will need to be carried out on a regular basis. This is because a larger body of water is much easier to manage than a smaller body of water. When the water becomes slightly imbalanced in a larger aquarium, the effect is distributed and could not be as great but still should be dealt with. If the water in a small aquarium became imbalanced then the result would be concentrated and could have an instant effect on the inhabitants and equipment in the aquarium.

	Water cannot be used straight from the tap when topping up an aquarium because it contains trace metals and chlorine which is harmful to fish within the aquarium. This can easily be removed by using a product that is measured and put in the water before being added to the tank and makes the water safe for use in the aquarium. 

	There needs to be space around the aquarium to carry out regular water changes and to be able to use the gravel cleaner.

	Water will need to be transferred from the water source to the aquarium and so all equipment used when maintaining the aquarium should not be used for anything else to prevent cross contamination.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Turn your heater off during water changes,or it may crack.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Turn your heater off during water changes,or it may crack.


Some heaters have a feature built into their circuitry which allows them to turn themselves off automatically when they are removed from water.


----------

